# New! Steve's Index Ride - Sunday June 7



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

New ride in 2015 from the Redmond Cycling Club!

Steve's Index Ride loops you from Monroe to Index over 62 miles & 3K of climbing. Check out the ride page for more info...

Steve's Index Ride


----------

